# Blackjack Oak Uses??



## toolman409 (Jan 28, 2009)

I'm harvesting some trees w/help from a friend who has a portable bandsaw mill.I have access to a Blackjack Oak that is standing but dying.Best use of the wood I haved found is molding (per the web). Has anyone used it for furniture? Does it take stain well?How hard is it compared to red oak or walnut?Anything you can give me to determine whether it is a good candidate to harvest will be appreciated.


----------



## ericblazek (Jan 5, 2009)

Around here in Oklahoma, the hills are lousy with blackjack oak. Not sure if it is the same tree you have there, the ones around here are lucky to get 20 feet tall. It is mostly a trash tree, decent firewood, but not a two-foot long straight piece to be found. Sounds like you'll just have to cut some up and see 

BTW, what kind of portable band mill will you be using ?


----------



## toolman409 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks Eric

My friend has a Turner Mill.

The blackjack oak trees do better here in north AL. 40 - 60 ft???

Unless I get some encouragement, I believe I can find something better to mill. I'm trying for some black walnut and am already into a 50' x 24" red oak. Should keep me entertained for awhile.


----------



## Corbin (Apr 3, 2009)

I have used a lot of blaackjack oak that I got in Oklahoma. Most of the people there tell you that you are crazy. "it is only good for firewood". I know better. It is a little hard to work with because of a lot of pity areas and a lot of worm holes. I made a china cabinet from it and it is beautiful. Ask my wife. I have not been able to get anymore because of their ignorance about the wood. I think it is the most beautiful of the oaks. Multiple colors and streaking. Would be ehappy to discuss it with you. [email protected]


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

They say that Mesquite is only good for firewood, and look at all of the furniture that's made from it. Give it a try. Here in Texas they also use the Live Oak for furniture and it's like the wood that Eric is talking about, unless you find a really big one (25'), then you can get some decent lengths out of it.


----------



## toolman409 (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the stimulating info, guys. Sounds unique and unusual. That is what a custom woodworker like me looks for.

I will take the time to look at this tree to see if I can justify trying it.

Better file my tax return, first.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

Southern live oak was what inspired the nickname "Old Ironsides" for the USS Constitution.


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey Bro, sorry I missed this post, must have been at the VA, anywayz..if you have access to some good BlackJack Oak, I say go for it…it is a good wood, only one or two will be found around stands of Live Oak here in Central Texas, it prefers the sandier soil, you can identify it by the "clubbier looking leaves" does that make sense 

When you mill it, it will have the F'..ing weight and texture of Red Oak, but only in perhaps the heartwood will you see tinges of the red, it tends to spalt on the outer edges if left long enough before milling,.....

Good Luck…


----------



## TFC (Mar 18, 2012)

We have been using blackjack to make band saw boxes and everyone loves them! It is kind of hard to cut and can be really hard to sand. We were told by a guy that turns it to cut it while it is green or soak it in water for a day before using it. After cutting it place it in a microwave if it is small enough for a few minutes to dry then sand it after it is dry. We have not tried soaking it or microwaving it yet. I do know if you sand it with 80 grit while it is wet it begins to polish it. You can see some of the things we are making at https://www.facebook.com/TwistedFamilyCraftsOK


----------



## DeadwoodBBQ (Sep 25, 2015)

We'd love to get our hands on some Blackjack if you're looking to get rid of it. We've been looking online trying to find some for sale with very little luck.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

> We d love to get our hands on some Blackjack if you re looking to get rid of it. We ve been looking online trying to find some for sale with very little luck.
> 
> - DeadwoodBBQ


You don't list your location, but I almost always have air dried blackjack slabs.


----------



## DeadwoodBBQ (Sep 25, 2015)

> We d love to get our hands on some Blackjack if you re looking to get rid of it. We ve been looking online trying to find some for sale with very little luck.
> 
> - DeadwoodBBQ
> 
> ...


I guess that would have helped.  We're in New Port Richey FL


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

That's a LONG ways from me!


----------



## Royrabbit (Dec 20, 2017)

What is the going price
for a blackjack oak tree ?


----------

